# Securing trolling motor battery?



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’m running a single group 27 (eventually a 31) battery in the bow. I picked up a box and battery quality strap with stainless loops, but I realized it could still bounce up and down about an inch inside the box. 

I’d still prefer to keep it in the box since it is right near my anchor locker, to help with corrosion and keep the terminals protected. Any ideas for keeping the battery tight in there? I’ve thought about a piece of closed cell foam on the top to compress it inside the box, but not thrilled about it holding moisture. Thanks.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Cut up a swim noodle for padding where needed. Put 3/4 “ thick board in bottom of box first if needed


----------

